# Injury to sideline Miller for four weeks



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*LINK*



> When it came to the left foot injury that forced center Brad Miller out of action Saturday night in Milwaukee, no one in Kings land was overly optimistic about the long-term prognosis.
> Their instincts were validated Monday when it was announced that Miller will miss at least four weeks.A magnetic resonance imaging exam done Monday revealed a partially torn plantar fascia in his left foot.


With Miller out for extended periods, it'll be a gloomy start for the Kings.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Brad just needs to take as long as possible to get healthy, because he wasn't doing the team much of any good at less than 100%.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

How much good does he do us at 100%? :biggrin:

Should've traded for Magloire, I'll keep saying that...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ouch. It'll be interesting to see what they can do with a small lineup though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This dude is always hurt. People wanted him on Team USA and he didn't do jack squat, like I said he wouldn't, but I also said he would get hurt and wouldn't you know it. This ************ is hurt again.

No one is going to want his washed up butt.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HKF said:


> This dude is always hurt. People wanted him on Team USA and he didn't do jack squat, like I said he wouldn't, but I also said he would get hurt and wouldn't you know it. This ************ is hurt again.
> 
> No one is going to want his washed up butt.


:rofl:

repped!


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

So far so good I guess.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> How much good does he do us at 100%? :biggrin:
> 
> Should've traded for Magloire, I'll keep saying that...


Indeed. Brad Miller doesn't do hardly any good even at 100 %.

Brad is clearly either going threw one of the longest slumps a Kings player ever has, or his better years are already behind him.

Even his first two years as a member of the Kings and was effective I was sort of critical of his game. I realize having one of the elite shooters in the League at the 5 spot spreads the floor out well.

But we have plenty of that in most our other players. Brad needs to try to score under neath the bucket. But then again his shooting just shows, how his game in it's entirety lacks good quality Center strengths. It's a disgrace how easily Brad allows an average Center -which is far from a competitive position right now- to just have his way with Brad on the inside.

I miss Vlade who had one of the better hook shots All Time and a good finger role. I also have NBA League Pass, and agree that Jamal Magloire would have been a sick player to have at Center. Especially for the Kings.

In the end we are 3-2 right now with out Brad. Shoot please, Corliss is not only a un sung hero compared to Brad, but he is better than Brad Miller is.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

So it's Loren Woods time in Sactown?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Zuca said:


> So it's Loren Woods time in Sactown?


No, he was cut in favor of Maurice Taylor, even though his contract was partially guaranteed. Yeah, ouch...


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

Zuca said:


> So it's Loren Woods time in Sactown?


I'm not really qualified to say whether Loren Woods would have been better than Brad or not? I know nothing of his game.

I just agree with TheBigDonut, that a good quality trade sending Miller away is a good bit over do. Whether it be a All Around star similiar to Brad that's just better; or even a productive role player that's got a better more dominate chemistry to his game.

Exactly like TBD said, Jamal Magloire would have been perfect. The whole point is the Kings are a more physicall team, with a decent-good idenity defensively now, for the first time in Sacramento era. And Geoff Petrie is trying to improve that now still.

Does Brad Miller, a consistant 3 Point Shooting Center, that opposing players have no problem scoring on him on the inside really fit that new tough defensive idenity the Kings have improved on and are further more trying to build on?

In my oppinion the only obviouse answer is no. I like Brad as a person, but not as a player. Now Ron Artest, Mike Bibby, and even hard nosed defensive role player K9, and some others, I pray retire in a Kings uniform. Not Brad though.

Besides that even with the good game he use to have..... Passing and spreading the defense out by his 15 PPG average -Mostly off shooting- , even with this tallent I can only assume unless Brad's going threw the longest slumps I've seen, his better years are behind him even with the tallents and skills he use to posses.

Geoff Petrie, get a new Center.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

K9?! Ew! I want him gone ASAP.

Miller is useless with Musselman as coach. Muss preaches defense, Miller is awful defensively.

But CentralCaliGuy, be more specific when you say 'get a new center'. If you mean anyone, Petrie will go out and get a piece of meat like Paul Shirley or Jelani McCoy - then i'd become suicidal. :wink:


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> K9?! Ew! I want him gone ASAP.
> 
> Miller is useless with Musselman as coach. Muss preaches defense, Miller is awful defensively.
> 
> But CentralCaliGuy, be more specific when you say 'get a new center'. If you mean anyone, Petrie will go out and get a piece of meat like Paul Shirley or Jelani McCoy - then i'd become suicidal. :wink:


Well yeah, I definately mean a good Center. If we just get another player that would equal what Miller is doing already, it be pointless. So yeah a good Center. I agreed with the Jamal Magloire scenario you mentioned earlier. Definately a player with promising potential.

I can honestly say though, I hope K9 stays. And as good as he's playing Geoff Petrie probably will keep him around. Kenny is far from a star, but he's being a productive role player right now. And you don't have to be a star or even nessarily a good player to help a team in a system. You can be valuable serving as a role player.

I mean, which reason do you want K9 gone for. Because he's not a GOOD player, or because as a role player, he's not filling that spot as a value to the team? Because if it's the former, then I agree, he's not good; but I don't agree if your saying he hasn't been a valuable asset as a role player.

lol, we loose him, then our rebounding turns into what it use to be. Get ready to loose more games then. Considering he's not star calliber player, he's been valuable.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> Miller is useless with Musselman as coach. Muss preaches defense, Miller is awful defensively.
> But CentralCaliGuy, be more specific when you say 'get a new center'.:


Also TheBigDonut, I'm not trippen out again like that one time. But I mean lol, you tell me right here in this post; "Miller is useless with Musselman as coach. Muss preaches defense, Miller is aweful defensively. But CentralCaliGuy, be more specific when you say 'get a new center".

lol, I can't beleive you actually said all that, no disrespect but I honestly can't. Your telling me Miller is bad defensively when I said the same exact thing in a prior post above. I never suggested he was good defensively. And in a post below will on my next post, I'll quote myself on what you credited my reputation to, and the post you responded to in concerns to this, to show you; that you will get no disagreement from me, when you say, "Miller is aweful defensively". I mean lol, TheBigDonute, I said the same thing and now your questioning that post as if I gave claim to Brad as a Good defender. Nope, on the contarary, I said the opposite in concerns of Miller's defense.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

CentralCaliGuy said:


> Does Brad Miller, a consistant 3 Point Shooting Center, that opposing players have no problem scoring on him on the inside really fit that new tough defensive idenity the Kings have improved on and are further more trying to build on?


Okay TheBigDonut, I beleive right here I therally expressed not only my disgust in Brad's defense, especially by saying - " that opposing players have no problem scoring on him on the inside".

I rest my case, I never even suggested Brad as a good defender, and I agree with both you ~Donut, and myself that Brad is aweful defensively.

You also asked me to be more specific on saying "Get A New Center". Well again, read every thing I write and you will see a name of a player I mentioned in a previouse Post. And that was Jamal Magloire. I even wanted him before I heard you say you did.

I also got very specific in that same post, on a type of center Geoff Petrie should trade for. I said either a star center, or a Role Playing center with valuable assets to the chemistry of the Kings that would be of a more winning fit for the team.

Because Jamal isn't a star or a role player. He's a solid good player, that could start stardom in Sacramento. But a role player that fits in with value to the team, could be just as effective.

Kind of similiar to K9 who you think should pack his bags and go. Well you nore I will decide whether K9 leaves or not, Geoff will. And he has already said he's glad Muss started Kenny infront of Reef. Because Muss doesn't just preach defense. He fits the puzzle together in a teams rotation to where it's a defensive oriented team. In other words he's providing a starting line up with 4 good players - 1 Role Player, instead of 5 good players. Why? Because your right TheBigDonut, he's a defensive minded coach. But not just vocally, but also fits the rotation together that way. To bad you can't combined Reefs scoring with K9's defense. But their both seperate tallents, with that said, Muss know's having Reef deducted from the line up and getting K9's rebounding is a more winnable chemistry factor to the team.

I just think it's assanine not to beleive K9 is doing a productive job. And you say Muss preaches defense ~Donute. He does indeed but he also practices it by sacraficing a star in the line up to have the better defender - yet none star - in there.

Is what it comes down to is, tallent is great, chemistry is better, both win championships. Having even 4/5 Great players in there, then 1-2 good bench players is still better than alot of teams. During the Lakers dynasty, every one on the rostar was a role player except Shaq, and Kobe. A Role Player can be more valuable than a Good player. :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Check your PMs. :wink:


----------

